

Ultra-thin e-skin could lead to advances in medicine, cool wearable computing - bane
http://www.engadget.com/2013/07/26/e-skin-tokyo-university/?a_dgi=aolshare_reddit

======
onion2k
Amazing tech, but the "lighter than a feather" bit dropping the circuit and a
feather to show how light it is in comparison fails so hard. Oh dear.

